# [SOLVED] remote desktop



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not able to connect to a pc on a remote desktop. It did work before but, suddenly, I don't know why, it stopped.

I can connect from PC2 (windows 8.1) to PC1 (windows 7) via rdc but it doesn't work the other way. The connection seems to start but it stops when it reaches the 'configuring remote session' bit. Why?

I have checked the firewalls/antivirus on both machines and they both are allowing remote connections so....why is it not working?

Please help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: remote desktop*

Hi there,

What versions of Windows Operating Systems do you have - Home or Business?

Have you tried disabling the Firewalls on both computer?

Have you considered using any Remote Software e.g. TeamViewer? It's an option and easy to setup.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: remote desktop*

thank you for responding. I've actually already learned, in another thread, that the reason it's not working is because I have the Home edition of 8.1.

I do recall running a remote desktop on the machine I'm using now but....it must have been under win7 (I have a dual boot). sorry.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: remote desktop*

An option for you is to use a remote software as I've mentioned in my initial post. :smile:


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: remote desktop*

thank you for that advice  I downloaded TeamViewer on both machines and, yes, thankfully, it works! in fact, I'm writing this on it now 

Good stuff


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: remote desktop*

I use TeamViewer too, cool program isn't it? :wink:


cemcc said:


> thank you for that advice  I downloaded TeamViewer on both machines and, yes, thankfully, it works! in fact, I'm writing this on it now
> 
> Good stuff


You're quite welcome! Enjoy!


----------

